# Coydogs in our Rural Area



## lallieth (Jan 14, 2008)

IT has been an ongoing problem,but more so this winter,with the huge amount of snow we got early on,coydogs are now being seen within rural villages,not just at night,but boldly during the day

Coydogs are a cross breed of coyote/dog,most of which have been dumped in the country or got lost.Generally a single bred coyote is no threat,even two are easily scared away,but because they now have dog mixed in,they have formed a pack mentality.

They have been responsible for a number of pet losses over the past few months.NCC has been trying to trap these animals(humane traps) and so far have caught 3...Hunters are being given free reign to shoot if spotted,as long as its not in a populated area

I walk Hannah each mornin with two other dogs,and we will be on even more alert now that our local politician has issued a warning to rural home owners.I refuse to take her into the bush by myself though.

First cougars(two spotted here last summer) and now coydogs..scary stuff


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jan 14, 2008)

For a second, I thiought you just meant "shy dogs". 

But yes... this has been a bigger problem than usual throughout the Ottawa valley due to the early onset of winter and the record snowfalls we had in November and december. Apparently, this made it more difficult for the coyotes and other animals to fatten up for winter and to find food once it hit.


----------



## lallieth (Jan 14, 2008)

David Baxter said:


> For a second, I thiought you just meant "shy dogs".
> 
> But yes... this has been a bigger problem than usual throughout the Ottawa valley due to the early onset of winter and the record snowfalls we had in November and december. Apparently, this made it more difficult for the coyotes and other animals to fatten up for winter and to find food once it hit.


 I am sure they have been around for alot longer,but you are right,because of the food shortage they are just becoming bolder,the more hungry they get

Chances are,now that alot of the snow has gone,they will be able to find more food in the bush and stay out of the villages

I am use to seeing wildlife around,so it doesnt make me afraid,just more alert.


----------

